#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Benefits and risks of AI technology!

## Bhavya

AI become an important part of our day to day life. It makes our life easier. But AI technology has its own pros and cons. 
Here you can check the Benefits and risks of AI.

----------

